# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 24, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
*Thursday, April 24, 2008*
[/align]
[align=center]Happy Birthday to *Munchkin!*[/align]
[align=center]:bestwishes:
[/align]
[align=center]GOOD LUCK to *Midwest Rabbit Rescue* during their visit from Zootoo for the finalist award and selection of the grand prize winner![/align]

[align=center]





[/align]

[align=center]*Amber* and *Amina* will be going to get spayed today![/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]"Nom, Nom, Nom" With pictures!!! 
[/align]

[align=center]*Baxter!* Is healing well after his _procedure_, yesterday! While Bugsy thinks post-neutering is a great time to play hard![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Get Well and Heal Quickly Wishes to *pamnockâ*s son, Matthew!!!
[/align]
[align=center]:nurse:[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 24, 2008)

[align=center]*OMG!!!! *[/align]
[align=center]*I forgot to do the mystery bunny!!!!* [/align]
[align=center]sorry  [/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 24, 2008)

It's okay, Pennie! I will take care of the Mystery Bunny for today:

[align=center]*Who am I?






*_Hint: The vet declared me healthy for the first time in my whole life today!_
[/align]


----------



## Alexah (Apr 24, 2008)

That is the cutiest patootiest baby (with exception of my two ) Tallulah!

And yay for the declaration of health! I'm so happy and you must be so relieved!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Apr 24, 2008)

LOL, at first I thought that was today's REAL mystery bunny and was thinking...you gotta be kidding me, everyone knows Tallulah! 

I love her cute little face :hearts


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2008)

Taaaaaaaaalluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

:biggrin2:

:inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, I recognized Tallulah, too...what a cutie pie!!

And hugs and well wishes to everyone!


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 24, 2008)

:great:Yea Tallulah!:woohooI'm glad your mom will not have to worry about you now! 



> LOL, at first I thought that was today's REAL mystery bunny and was thinking...you gotta be kidding me, everyone knows Tallulah!
> 
> I love her cute little face :hearts


:yeahthat:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh, and just because I just happened to notice it.....

This will be my 100th post!!!!!!

:shock:

Go me! :biggrin2::dude:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!!! GO MOUSE_CHALK!!!!

You should read this, Mouse_chalk!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 24, 2008)

*Either you have posted 900 more times today or you need another 0! LOL!**mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh, and just because I just happened to notice it.....
> 
> This will be my 100th post!!!!!!
> 
> ...


YAY for TALLULAH!!! inkbouce:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Either you have posted 900 more times today or you need another 0! LOL!**mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, and just because I just happened to notice it.....
> ...


Awww noooo, I can't believe I messed that up!!!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 25, 2008)

What's another zero among friends.....


----------



## kirst3buns (Apr 25, 2008)

> What's another zero among friends.....


And you got to post another response this way


----------

